# gastro appt../colonoscopy!?!



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

I still don't know if i have IBS or not but after visiting this site i've pretty much given myself a self-diagnosis. I have all these symptoms!! but anywho i have a gastro appt on the 24th and i might have to have an endoscopy or a colonoscopy! i just read info on colonoscopy and how they do it and now im freaking out. I dont want to have that done!!!! embarassing!!! so now thats another thing im stressing about, not good for the tummy! maybe some of you could help me get used to the idea. Is it really that bad? do they really give you pain meds? does it hurt that bad that they have to give you meds that make you groggy?? some people say that they dont remember most of it because of the meds? help!


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

I can't speak to a colonoscopy, because my diagnosis consisted of a barium enema







(the pleasures of life, eh?). I can tell you that although I feared the enema the most, the worst part of it was having to take the super-strength laxatives beforehand -- it was really something else. Anyway, like I said, I can't speak for the colonoscopy, but I'd say my procedure wasn't painful, only uncomfortable.


----------



## KatieB (Feb 10, 2003)

hunny, the colonoscopy isn't all that bad. The only bad part is the prep. When you get there, the put you on an iv, which i think was more painful than the scope. Then, all of a sudden you wake up, pain free, with a picture of your colon and a diagnosis. I was 18 when I had mine.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I have to agree with jrs about the super strong laxatives they give you! I've never had a colonoscopy, but I had a barium enima and sigmoidoscopy and the laxatives they give you before the tests were so strong! I heard with the colonoscopy they put you out, so be thankful for that. When I had my tests done, I asked both the doctor and the nurse if they had had it done and they both had, which made me feel a lot better cuz they knew what it felt like. My only advice would be not to drink anything an hour before you have to go to the test. I did, mistakenly, and had to stop every 5 mins on the way to the hospital to use the bathroom! Was late for my test and they almost told me to reschedule!







Good luck with the test!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi there, sorry i didn't see this earlier i have had a busy week this week!Have you been told you will have a colonoscopy? If you were going to have one they they would have pre warned you because they have to give you, like the others said super strong laxatives in advance. Try not to worry, you probably won't feel a thing if you do have one. The other thing they could do is a sigmoidoscopy, it doesn't go as far as a colonoscpy, and it doesn't hurt, it is a bit uncomfortable though, but nothing bad. Just close your eyes and think of ice cream or something nice and it will be over quickly enough.An important thing to remember is that you should never self diagnose, it is a good thing you are seeing a gastro about this because there are other conditions with presenting symptoms similar to IBS, some can be very serious, so make sure you go through with this, if you don't it will beplaying on the back of your mind for the rest of your life.I promise you that it is not so bad at all, the prep is the worst part!Try not to worry about it before the appt, if they haven't told you about any tests yet then its prob just a consultation, you might not even need one!You'll do great.Spliffy


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

because I have UC I had 5 colonoscopies last year. They're not bad, in fact, I think they're fun.... I mean, come on, you get to skip school and get happy drugs, what could be better?







but seriously, they're not bad at all. Also, don't worry about having one just yet. At your gastro appointment, if the doc decides you need a scope, you will schedule the appointment for the scope to be on another day. It might be a week or a few weeks later, depending on how busy they are.


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

I just had a colonoscopy and UpperGI done. I will admit that the prep was not fun. I did not "enjoy" enemas but I survived. After the IV I was GREAT. After the Darvacet(sp?), I was sooooooooooooo out of it. I woke up talking and I do not remember the first 30 min of being awake. I did talk to my dad (and hope I said nothing to get me in trouble!!!) I had NO pain and actually had no IBS attacks for a week or two after it. I thought that I would not be able to sit, but I had no pain at all. My only problem was low, low, low blood sugar. That night I actually had pizza (they told me to eat liquids or dry crackers after it)!!! Try not stress over it that much because you have to get it sooner or later (most people get a colonoscopy at 50 no matter what).


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

unfortunately i have to go for one on the 27th.*eek*the nurse told me the worst part is the prep. she said after that all i have to do is lay on the table and look cute. im dreading the experience... today i went to my new gastro and i was nervous.. i didnt know how nervous i was until my chest, back and face broke out in hives!!! and my temp was 100.2 and my heart was beating faster! i was embarrased. oh well i'll do better next time. wish me luck!! im just dreading the prep!


----------



## Brianne (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey smp92701 - I am 23 and I had a colonoscopy on the 17th of March '03, It was nothing! Now the prep, YUK! Yeah, no food for three days, and drinking that stuff to clean you out is not fun, but You won't feel a thing at the hospital, they give you an IV and some drugs and you wake up and that's it! The worst part is drinking that stuff, but it's for your health so don't worry too much, that makes it worse. Look at it this way, you'll find what's wrong or they may find nothing. My doc didn't find anything which is good cause if they did it would be bad like cancer or something like that. IBS is not fun but manage your diet and stress and it can be o.k.


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

Just adding an idea. After the colonoscapy I had to drink the barium. The nurse offered a great solution. While I was druged out







(great phrase) the nurse put a tube down my nose and into my stomach. After I was awake I just layed on the table and they put the Barium in the tube. It did feal "odd" but it was better than trying to drink all of it. I think that this was a great solution (it does taste chalky.)


----------

